# Eurasian collared doves.



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

I hear some are in western Ohio and are spreading. Has anybody seen or shot any of these as part of their limit?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have not seen them in a Ohio yet. I saw them in Florida this summer.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

More doves !


----------

